# Two week wait at 11 weeks postpartum? (Sorta TMI)



## sidrajedi (Apr 10, 2014)

So I had a baby August 18th. She and I are doing just fine. She is an easy baby, she is EBF and has been since day one. She started taking a pacifier at about 11 days old for car rides and sometimes if I have to nurse/cuddle older DD and DD2 has to be passed off to DH. The longest she will go between feedings is about 5 hours (some nights 3 hrs) when I first lay her down for the night. The rest of the night she nurses about every 2.5-3 hours until she wakes up for the day. The shortest amount of time between feeds can be 45 minutes. Usually it is every 1-2 hours. With DD1 it took her a long time to go longer than every .75-2.5 hours between feedings. She never really took a pacifier. It wasn't until she was doing 6 hour stretches at night that my fertility returned at 15 months postpartum. With DD2 I knew fertility would return sooner obviously, but I kinda felt it would be more like 4-6 month postpartum.

Well I started feeling a familiar twinge one day. It happened a few times before I let myself admit that it was probably mittelschmerz. I almost always have it 1-2 days before ovulation. It was October 23. I mentioned it to DH. We were having a pretty active sex life that week but we were TTA. One night, sometime between the 25-28th we were DTD and he asks "are you ovulating?" I said "maybe but i don't think so" he laughed bc he knew folks would make fun of us for having "Irish" twins (I hate that term, being of Irish decent on both sides, but *shrug*) and said "well I guess we'll find out" and resumed what he was doing, being careful but not as careful as he could have been.

I continued to have mittleschmerz off and on for several days (this happened to me while in the TTW with DD2) and thought it was weird. I finally decided I must be having hip pain as part of a postpartum thing.

Well then it's 9-11 days later and I see a tiny bit of dusty rose colored blood mixed with clear discharge when I wipe. I think "well, here comes AF" :/
I put in a panty liner and go run errands. When I come home, panty liner is clean and tp is clean. Later that night, another dusty rose colored spot and then nothing again. I take a pink dye HPT and it comes up negative. I accidentally see it the next day and there is an evap line. I take another one last night and same thing.

My plan is to wait and see if AF shows up soon or retest next Sunday. In the meantime this is seriously driving me batty. Is there another reason besides implantation that I would be bleeding like this?


----------



## sidrajedi (Apr 10, 2014)

Anyone else? Sunday is only four days away but maybe someone else has had postpartum spotting that wasn't implantation bleeding? Or maybe this is the lightest period in the history of periods? My experience has been that my periods were very light during breastfeeding but this was just so very little...


----------



## sidrajedi (Apr 10, 2014)

Ok, so for anyone like me who was searching the Internet and came across a handful of threads about this question that were never resolved; this kind of spotting can happen as a result of breastfeeding. It's not a period, but it may signal the return of fertility or it may not. It's just something that happens sometimes.

I am not pregnant and so far I have not ovulated or had a period. I just had some very extremely light random breastfeeding spotting.


----------

